
Thailand Supermarket Ditches Plastic Packaging for Banana Leaves - vector_spaces
https://www.forbes.com/sites/trevornace/2019/03/25/thailand-supermarket-uses-banana-leaves-instead-of-plastic-packaging/#4861fef07102
======
advarckcal
A lot of these seem fairly pointless, and the rubberband holding the banana
leaf around the items would have sufficed, still I like the idea.

